# HO 1/87 scale cars



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

A While back some one posted a link to Ebay for 1/87 scale cheep cars in lots from China or Hong Kong 
they where cheep and more True to 1/87 scale then the 1:100 scale lots that are on ebay that there calling HO 1/87. I cant seem to find them on ebay any one remember or seen them on ebay and have a link Thanks for your help


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

It's been my experience the Chinese cars are all smaller than 1:87. 
Classic Metal Works (CMW) cars are spot on, with high quality, but you can easily spend a LOT of money on them if you don't shop carefully. :eyes:
One of the best bargains out there is a group of cars known as "Fresh Cherries". They can be found on eBay and from other suppliers via Google. They're decent quality, true to scale, and reasonable. 
My 10'X10' layout has over 125 vehicles on the roads and in the driveways that I've bought over the last 3+ years. I've never done the math because I don't enjoy hitting the floor in a dead faint. 
Lots of "onesies" and "twosies" have been purchased on eBay. If you go that route ALWAYS try to buy multiple vehicles from the seller to get combined shipping.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

True most of the Chinese cars are smaller but there was a seller from china that had the cars that where the 1/87 scale in size. I wanted them to add to buildings I sell on ebay as a little extra to go along. 
I like you on my Layout have a lot of the high $$ cars. And I have a Junk yard with all true HO scale damaged cars.
Why is it you can buy a Hot wheels car for a $1.00 but True HO start at like $3.00 and up


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hot wheels are 1/64 and work great with S scale. Hotwheels has some good looking cars like you said for a buck. Alot less than our HO scale cars. I'll ask why also.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Because one is a "toy" and one is a "model". You pay extra for the title of owning a "scale model" instead of just a "kids toy".
Might have to do with being able to push out the lower detailed hotwheels in larger bulk.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Pure volume is the answer....Hot Wheels puts out MILLIONS of cars every year, in not that detailed die-cast metal. HO scale cars are usually plastic, but can be die-cast, with a lot more detail and produced in way smaller numbers.......


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Speaking about Hot Wheels, look what I got; an H.O. Scale 1966 TV Show Batmobile, by Hot Wheels. It was mixed in the original box/case with an assortment of "normal" 1/87 vehilces; apparently it's hard to find....


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You must be in Australia. 

I new the guy that built that car, George Bariss, my brother use to do some paint work for him. George did the Munsters and Beverly Hillbillies cars as well. My brother painted the Munsters car.

Magic


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Can't recall ever seeing a Hot Wheels box marked 1:87. At least not around here.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I anchored off Sandy Hook NJ and was snorkeling around the surf line.
I stood up on a sand bar and stepped on something,I thought it was a sea shell.

Look what I came up with. :thumbsup:
It was encased in barnacles but I could make out the shape of the Batman car.

I cleaned it up and Batman & Robin were still sitting in it. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

